# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Ответственность организации

## Александр К

Несёт ли организация ответственность за свою деятельность,в том числе материальную?

Считает ли себя в состоянии осуществить проект варнашрамы? Что в случае провала?

----------


## Александр К

И второй вопрос: кто несёт ответственность за то, что пропагандируется на этом форуме?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И второй вопрос: кто несёт ответственность за то, что пропагандируется на этом форуме?


Уточните свой вопрос. На Форуме пишет много людей. Сам формат Форума предполагает активное участие многих. Это, конечно, не ведический формат, т.к. по Ведам говорить на духовные темы имеют право только люди, обладающие соответствующей квалификацией. Например, лекции в храме дают проводить не всем, а только тем, кто достаточно знает шастры и следует вайшнавской культуре. На Форуме право голоса предоставлено всем, но есть модерация. Есть весьма спорные темы, типа "Ведический космос и современная наука" и т.д. Что конкретно вас беспокоит?

----------


## Александр К

Я просто интересуюсь пока  :smilies:  Больше первый вопрос интересует.

Но,если навскидку, то наверно действительно никакого формата я тут не наблюдаю ) Никакой системы. 

Смысл выслушивать мнения некомпетентных в вайшнавизме людей? И что подумают гости?

Мало цитат и глубоких обоснованных текстов. Как то неубедительно всё )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Убедительны книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Форум может помочь заинтересовать людей ссылками на книги. Плюс, Форум дает возможность для обсуждения, обмена информацией. Это как рынок идей. Иногда тут можно найти интересные цитаты, ссылки, идеи. Не думаю, что Форум с нынешним составом участников может сделать что-то большее. Старших проповедников сюда никакими коврижками не затянешь. Поэтому есть то, что есть. Система возникает, когда есть системообразующий фактор. В ведической культуре это авторитет старших, система парампары. Например, есть учитель и его ученики. На основе их общения и служения может возникнуть работающая система. На Форуме все равны. Это и хорошо и плохо одновременно. Тут очень много анонимов, людей без лиц, без полных имен, без адресов. Все попытки администрации побудить участников ставить на аватарки свои реальные лица, называть реальные имена и писать города, неизбежно натыкаются на множество причин, по которым пользователи не желают этого делать. Это продукт так называемой "интернет-культуры", когда люди могут безответственно общаться, не следуя никакому этикету. Результатом такого общения обычно бывает конфликт, а не духовный прогресс. Поэтому Форум - это то, что мы из него делаем. Это наш совокупный продукт.

----------


## Александр К

Ну мне почему то ни один аноним не смог помешать  :smilies:  А мнения я смотрю тут у всех свои, даже Гаятри дд призналась )

Авторитет не навяжешь, вроде даже организация это признала уже

А что с первым вопросом?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я оправил его в чат Руководящего Совета. Пока там высказалось только два человека. Подождем еще. Хотя сейчас не самое удобное время, т.к. многие лидеры в Индии, в дороге. Если что-то определенное появится, я выложу ответ здесь. Однако нужно определить, что вы подразумеваете под Варнаашрамой? Это отдельное государство? Или самодостаточная жизнь на земле? Или это означает просто помочь преданным понять свою природу согласно варне и ашраму и объяснить, как это задействовать в служении Кришне? Есть разные представления о варнаашраме, но я пока не уверен, существует ли единая концепция Варнаашрамы у лидеров ИСККОН.

----------


## Александр К

Ну, для начала хотя бы ввести структуру варнашрамы, чтобы её признали ) Найти место и тд

А потом я думаю у парампары грандиозный план )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну, для начала хотя бы ввести структуру варнашрамы, чтобы её признали )


Как вы это себе представляете? Руководители будут определять варну каждого преданного и сообщать ему об этом? Или как?




> Найти место и тд


Место под что? Просто для ведения совместного сельского хозяйства или это будет государство в государстве, где мы будем жить по законам Ману? И если это будет государство в государстве, то бюджет его будет складываться из налогов? И налоги надо будет платить вайшнавскому государству и еще основному государству, внутри которого будет вайшнавское государство? Или мы будем отдельным государством?

----------


## Александр К

Подождите, *мы сейчас разбираем вопрос, может ли организация предложить какой нибудь проект варнашрамы*. 

Мой проект не разглашается  :smilies:  Он для единомышленников

Свой концепт варнашрамы я сказал. Для сравнения

Насчёт государства просто смешно. Вы наблюдаете куда всё катится ? )

----------


## Александр К

Так что не надо торопить события и смешивать очень сложные темы

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я то как раз не торополюсь в вопросах ВАД (Варнаашрама-дхармы). Просто вы задали вопрос о том, может ли руководство осуществить этот проект. Я попытался уточнить, что вы понимаете под ВАД и дал несколько вариантов возможного понимания. Потому что все понимают ВАД по-разному. Общие идеи ясны, а что конкретно возможно в настоящих условиях для ИСККОН - пока большой вопрос.

----------


## Александр К

Просто на этом форуме порой очень непредсказуемые мысли возникают у людей ) Хочется лишний раз отгородится уже )

Спасибо за внимание  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Просто на этом форуме порой очень непредсказуемые мысли возникают у людей ) Хочется лишний раз отгородится уже )


А разве есть такие места, где подобные мысли не возникают? Это и есть особенность формата Форума. А если боитесь непредсказуемых мыслей, то лучше читать предсказуемые книги.

----------

